# E.R. Betterton Bottle



## necie35020 (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this bottle? It is 6 5/8 inches tall. Thanks


----------



## necie35020 (Mar 27, 2008)

pic2


----------



## necie35020 (Mar 27, 2008)

pic 3 The bottom has B on the left side and 13 on the right.


----------



## necie35020 (Mar 27, 2008)

pic4 side


----------



## necie35020 (Mar 27, 2008)

This glass stopper was in the bottle? Does it really go with it?


----------



## aridice53 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi necie!
 I found this on the internet. it gives a short history of E. R. Betterton.
http://www.pre-pro.com/midacore/view_vendor.php?vid=CHA9515

 There's  more if you google his name. 
 Hope this helps

 Char


----------



## necie35020 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks aridice. That is interesting.  Reckon where he got 500,000. to start a business? I searched the net last night and found a few things, but nothing on this bottle, just the tall round ones. My son and his wife gave me four boxes of bottles yesterday. Some are good ones and some I will trash. They had been passed down from an elderly black man to a friend of my daughter in law. She didn't want them and eventually they got to me. There is milks, medicines, whiskeys, beers,etc. This forum has been so helpful to me.


----------



## kastoo (Mar 27, 2008)

Excellent bottle!  I have an ER Betterton in  a clear pharmacy/medicine type bottle that says distillers


----------



## necie35020 (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks kastoo. do you know if it held whiskey, bourbon or whatever? and is it called a flask?


----------



## kastoo (Mar 27, 2008)

No, it isn't a flask for sure and don't know what it held.  The search feature here is frazzed today otherwise I would have posted a link to when I posted it sometime back..Illtry to remember to keep checking haha 

 OK it looks like these exactly only with the embossing I said

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/upfiles/3703/By76272.jpg


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Apr 2, 2008)

looks like  a product that   contained whiskey or bitters to me  pre prohibition bottle machine made


----------

